# Homelite blower running problem



## cjk04 (Nov 9, 2008)

I got this Homeite backpacker Ut08111 at a garage sale not too long ago and bought it after I got it to start. I've replaced the old cracked fuel line and filter. checked and cleaned out the muffler. put in fresh gas and started cleaning the yard. it dies like it running out of gas after a few minutes. if I put it on the ground and run it at full throttle, I notice there are air bubbles blowing back into the gas tank to the point that the tank becomes pressurized. You can hear the air escape when you take off the fuel cap. the air bubbles look like there are coming in through the primer circuit hose but the primer ball is good. the air gets picked up through the inlet hose and then the blower dies. I've never had a 2 cycle blow bubbles before so I don't know where to look. any suggestions???


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

when you changed the fuel lines out did you change them at the same time or one at a time ?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Air bubbles cannot just "go back" into the tank - the air has to come from somewhere, and it's usually from the tank itself. It's normal to see bubbles circulating back down the primer return line when the engine is running, and the tank is designed to handle fuel "vapor pressure."
If the pick-up line is drawing up air, the fuel line is cracked, punctured, or the filter is up at the top of the tank (line too short).


----------



## mfcjr1 (Sep 6, 2008)

I have the same blower and after running for about 10 minutes it doesn't die but it slows down quite a bit at full throttle. I can adjust the high side on the carb and speed it up but after a few minutes it slows down again. The high speed adj screw doesn't seem to be turning from vibration. Any ideas?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

can you all get me a ut # off these blowers so i can look into these issues 
i suspect poor manufacturing of the product if it is what i am thinking a made in china product


----------



## mfcjr1 (Sep 6, 2008)

The number is UT08111 Homelite backpacker. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

did you ever check the carb diaphragm to see if it was not brittle or anything ?


----------



## mfcjr1 (Sep 6, 2008)

Diaphram is not brittle. I did take the carb apart and clean it. If that doesn't solve the problem I will rebuild it.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

have you gotten anywhere on the carb have you figureed out the problem yet ?


----------

